# Leoninos Belicoso Cigar Review - Nice easy smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Perfectly medium. Nothing fancy, but didn't need to be. Would recommend.

Read the full review here: Leoninos Belicoso Cigar Review - Nice easy smoke


----------

